# What shotgun do you use and WHY?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I am looking for a new shotgun for ducks and possibly geese. I want a 12 gauge 3 1/2" (Camo finish) but havent really come to a good opinion of what to buy. I am open to both pumps and auto loaders, but dont want a beeter shotgun either. My buddy (Chaser) bought a Benelli pump and its nice, but I dont want to have the same shotgun as my buddy. What would you suggest for a new duck gun?

I am also wondering what you like about that specific shotgun. (Does well in harsh conditions, reliability, etc)


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

IMO Pump:
Remington 870
Benelli Nova

Auto:
Benelli SBEII
Beretta Extrema
Winchester SX3


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

Beretta or winchester sx3


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

Remington 870 Wingmaster (not the Express) Why ? Because it feels soooooooooooo good. :mrgreen:

Forgot to mention that I also shoot a Tactical Mossberg. Great for home defense and clay pidgeons. :mrgreen:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

I bought a Beretta Extrema 2 in september of 2007 and up until a wet, snowy, windy day at Farmington about a month and a half ago, i had NEVER cleaned it except after the first 4 boxes of lead! I never had a single malfunction or even a burp! The gun is bullet proof and shoots like a lazer. I had the full run of the auto-loaders on the counter at Sportsmans for 2 hours and settled on the Extrema. It cost me $1000 without the kickoff and black stock. You really don't need it unless you have shoulder problems. I let a 12 y/o kid shoot 3.5" Black Clouds at Howards for the night and he never even flinched. The low rib and the feel did it for me. I could not be happier. Also, if you mail your warranty card within 30 days from purchase, they will extend your warranty to 3 years instead of 1. my .02 8)


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

Benelli Super Nova


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

I shoot a Remington 870 Express Super Mag in the waterfowl camo. LOVE IT!!


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

I would never buy anything except Beretta now that I have a Extrema II. The thing never fails and i have never gone home with a sore shoulder. The first time i pulled the trigger I was truely in love, if it had a pu**y I would f**k it.


----------



## aarontruhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

I love my Browning BPS. it is an awesome gun


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

Browning Citori Camo Lightning 3-1/2" I have a patternmaster Decoy tube in the bottom and a patternmaster long range in the top it make's for a versatile gun . It's also really fast for switching out loads for the occasional goose fly-by. My old SBE still sees alot of action also !


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

OLD Browning A5 light, and a magnum. 28in barrels with full chokes.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

Browning Gold and Huglu O/U both 12 Gauge.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

I've owned a Browning Gold, an Xtrema 2, a SBE, several Remington's, an EAA mp-153; and shot the SX2 and SBE 2 a little.

I own several 870's and shot my buddies Nova quite a bit; so after much experimentation I've decided that the...........

Best auto out there is the original Benelli SBE!
2nd best- Xtrema 2

Best pump out there is still the Remington 870! 
2nd best- no need for one, the 870 will never let you down.

If you can't stomach the price tag on the Big B autos, look at the Franchi or Stoeger autos, they get a lot of good reviews and run well under 1 Grand.


----------



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

For a good marsh gun and great price i shot the mossberg 500 waterfowl duckblind model


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*



Al Hansen said:


> Remington 870 *Wingmaster* (not the Express) Why ? Because it feels soooooooooooo good. :mrgreen:


Made with _American Walnut_.......Them Browning's made with the _French Walnut_ are so much nicer....


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

I agree with you, Mojo 1. The old SBE (when they were imported by Hecklor and Koch) are the best. Love the low rib!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*



Gaston said:


> I agree with you, Mojo 1. The old SBE (when they were imported by Hecklor and Koch) are the best. Love the low rib!


I sold my Xtrema 2 because I shot my SBE so much better than it.


----------



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

Browning Silver Armor coated camo. scratch resistant and waterproof. I am very hard on my shotguns and this one still looks new!!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

Good weather gun = Stoeger Condor O/U or 870 Wingmaster
Bad weather gun = one of my numerous 870 express's


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

winchester x2 auto and then a remington 870 pump.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

Remington 870, still a great gun for the marsh!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

once you go with a semi auto you'll never go back...

Beneli SBE2 is AWSOME and so is the Bretta Etrema 2

cant go wrong with ethier gun!!!!


----------



## H20FWLR (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

Dustin, You and I are STILL OLD SCHOOL shooting the SX-2. That would be my gun of choice. Shot the SX3 still like "OLD SCHOOL". Dont see why you need anything faster than this gun?? The Benelli's & Beretta's dont fit me!! Like everybody in this post said you need to find a gun that fits you. Most of the Big brand Autos now have adj shims that are easily installed!! Good luck but dont compromise on QUALITY!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*



H20FWLR said:


> Dustin, You and I are STILL OLD SCHOOL shooting the SX-2. That would be my gun of choice. Shot the SX3 still like "OLD SCHOOL".


I love my x2. I have love the way it shotos and I'M good with it. I have been looking at the x3 but man I cant spend that kind of money right now.


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

The Browning BPS has never let me down.Buddy has the extrema 2 and has had a couple misfires.Looking to get an semi auto also and think I will give the new browning maxus a hard look.If not the maxus then definately the SBE2.


----------



## tealmaster (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

Remington 870 express magnum


----------



## H20FWLR (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

Dustin, I look at it this way. Sell my X2 for what maybe $500.00, then you fork out another 6 bills for a newer faster lighter gun?? That one day OBAMA wants to take away!! Like you said NOT WORTH IT!! Still make'n the RAIN with (I think I found my new barell sticker "OLD SCHOOL") OLD SCHOOL.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*



H20FWLR said:


> Dustin, I look at it this way. Sell my X2 for what maybe $500.00, then you fork out another 6 bills for a newer faster lighter gun?? That one day OBAMA wants to take away!! Like you said NOT WORTH IT!! Still make'n the RAIN with (I think I found my new barell sticker "OLD SCHOOL") OLD SCHOOL.


True as long as it still fires that what counts. I like your Barell sticker. that good.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

I just took my beretta apart the other day for the first time in 9 years...wow!! boy was that thing dirty,,I think something was growing in it :shock: ...anyways, for that thing to be that dirty and still fire reliably makes me a big beretta fan....I shoot the silver mallard,,,I think if I upgrade it will be an extrema II...


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

love the SBE II!! simply a wonderful gun that just knocks the crap out of things!


















beretta extrama II is a GREAT gun for the money!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

It seems most everyone will agree with the Beretta Extema, Winchester SX3, Benelli, and Remington 870.

I have a Browning BPS Hunter, and love it, but having a blued finish isnt my ideal thing to deal with in harsh conditions.

My only question about the shotguns listed above is: What is it you LIKE about these models? Not many guys have said why they like them so much. I wonder what sets them apart from other shotguns?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

870 just feels sooooo good to me, it has a natural point for me and is very dependable.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

I like the 870 for its ease of operation. It fits me really well, and *ALWAYS* goes BOOM!, even when wet. It is extremely simple to take down and clean. Not that I have ever had to replace any parts, but replacement parts are also widely available. Ooooooh, and that slide is something else, it just gets better and better after use.


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

We shoot 3 different guns. Me and one of my boys both shoot SX-2's . Another boy shoots a Benelli SBE and my youngest shoots a Rem 870. I love the SX-2's. I have had one of them for 9+ years. It is important to note that I don't clean them until the season is over. These 2 guns take a ton of abuse out on the lake. I store mine under my airboat seat. It just keeps working. They shoot 2 ¾ as well as 3.5" shells. Both guns have the camo finish. No rusting. My boy loves his Benelli SBE - however, he has to keep it clean or it will not cycle shells. The nice thing is these guns break down very easily and are easy to keep clean. The 870 just keeps going. My only complaint is it is a blued barrel, so we are constantly fighting the rust on it.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

Has anyone seen/handled/shot the new Browning Maxus???


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

The Browning Maxus
http://www.browning.com/library/infonew ... asp?id=147

Looks like a nice gun, and I do have Browning loyalty since it is a Utah company.... thats one I would wonder about since it is so new. But an interesting idea


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

Did you see the price tag on the Maxxus??? Holy crap! $1500 for the camo finish model.


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

Winchester SX3 and a Beretta 391


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*



Bax* said:


> The Browning Maxus
> http://www.browning.com/library/infonew ... asp?id=147
> 
> Looks like a nice gun, and I do have Browning loyalty since it is a Utah company.... thats one I would wonder about since it is so new. But an interesting idea


I used to be a loyal Browning shooter until they laid goose eggs with the A-500G, and Gold, they haven't made a shotgun worth a crap since the A-5. I not interested in trying anymore of their autos now.

If you want to spend $1500+ I suggest you stay with the proven brands.

Why I love my SBE over the others, lets see......................... easy to break down, simple action design, easily adjustable stock shim system (mine fit prefect right out of the bow), fairly tough camo finish, I like the ability to quickly switch the chambered load without fully unloading the gun, and finally most of all I just plain shoot better with it than them.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

Wow, no love for the Remington 11-87? I've put my 11-87 through three seasons of abuse, rarely taking the time to clean it up during the season, dragging through the mud, never once even a hint of a jam or a misfire.


----------



## 400bullelk (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

SBE
and 
SBE2


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Had a browning BPS , the came DUROTOUCH :roll: came off the first week i had it . Sent the gum back to browning . They returned it with a new stock and again the camo started to come off the very first time i hunted with it . Also the first time i had a flock of geese come in, i got one shot off and that was it and my gun was frozen but my son had his trusty 870 to finish off one of the two geese i shot . I sold my browning and got a Benelli Nove in Camo .  I paid way to much money for my Browning BPS pump to have as many problems as i did . :twisted: :roll:

The only pumps i will ever own from here on out are Benelli nova or Rem 870's .


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*



Kraken said:


> Wow, no love for the Remington 11-87? I've put my 11-87 through three seasons of abuse, rarely taking the time to clean it up during the season, dragging through the mud, never once even a hint of a jam or a misfire.


Yes....well, that's all good and stuff, but.......did you hit anything with it ?!?!? 

__________________________________________________________________________

I like Al Hansen's Mossberg pump-it gun....it's sweet... :wink:


----------



## curlyjo (Sep 14, 2007)

I gotta speakup for the 11-87 as well. I bought mine in 1989, have shot thousands of rounds through it (trap, doves, ducks, rabbits, pheasants, turkey you name it) all kinds of weather and abuse, reloads, factories, light trap to heavy 3'' and I've never had a jam.

That said, nowadays I usually hunt with a side by side, given he nontoxic rule for ducks I go after them with a pre-remington chrome lined barrel Baikal. here again nasty treatment with no malfunctions.

Doesn't anybody else hunt with a SxS or O/U? not enough respect fo the classics I guess....the ol' auto 5 and even the 870 are getting there, but......


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I also have a Citori O/U (and a BPS) but I dont want to drag it around in the marsh, and I would like a camo finish as well so thats why I started this topic


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

curlyjo said:


> Doesn't anybody else hunt with a SxS or O/U? not enough respect fo the classics I guess....the ol' auto 5 and even the 870 are getting there, but......


I love to smack birds with the O/U.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*

[quote=".45

I like Al Hansen's Mossberg pump-it gun....it's sweet... :wink:[/quote]

Yes , well you know that little Mossberg Tactical is now $1000.00 gun. :shock: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I shoot what ever feels right that day

Extrema II= For very wet nasty muddy days, Feels balanced in my hands. LOP adjusts easy for the amount of coats needed for that day. The cast-comb shims adjusted it nicely.
After 3 seasons on it, it broke a ejector 14 days out of warranty but they still covered it No charge  

Browning Select O/U= For when I feel like a classic. It's just pretty and swings smooth and is
just fun.

CZ Ringneck SxS= When I feel nostalgic, bring out the wool coat,wooden blocks and the jones cap. 

Browning Cynergy Composite Field= My newest baby I have only had it 2 weeks and havent hunted with it to much yet. But the fat lady hasn't sung yet, I'm still hoping to put 3 1/2 inches of voodoo from black magic on a goose.
Adjusting the comb,cast and LOP on this has made it feel like a custom fit gun. For a O/U it's 
recoil is not bad at all compaired to my other break barrels. It also is just fun to shoot.
By next season it's patterns will be tested and all figured out.

Remington 870 Wingmaster= Everyone needs at least one.

Winchester Model 12= same as above ya just need one for those classic pump days.

I guess I just like shotguns.
There are a few more but there retired to memories.

Spry


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have three guns... none of them high dollar. 

My go to is my 870 Express Mag in black. Love it, have used it in about the worst weather Utah could probably throw at a guy and it just always works.... full of grit, rust, mud, salty sand, ice.... doesn't matter, the thing just keeps on putting out rounds. And yes .45, it kills all sorts of stuff.  

I also have a Stevens Model 77 (my father in laws old trap gun). I haven't been able to take it all the way down and clean it like I want to because one of the side screws for the trigger mechanism is almost stripped so I can't really get to the guts of the gun without finding a way to get that out. Its only a 2 3/4 chamber so if anything, it'd have to be my jumpshooting gun or just a gun for once in a while marsh hunts. I do have a little single shot 20 also that I've used a few times out on the GSL. Makes for a fun little shoot, no kick to speak of really and it seems to knock in your face birds just as dead as anything else. 

I think the little single shot 20 is probably my most dependable... there just is so little that can actually go wrong with it. Not many folks are going to choose a single shot though. Next is the 870 because I've tried to wear it out and just can't and then I don't know anything really about the Stevens.... guess i'll form an opinion on it when I get it fixed/cleaned and take it out to hunt. As far as camo goes.... I think its just another one of those things designed to catch hunters more than anything else, kinda like lures that are flashy to catch fishermen more than fish. All of my guns are synthetic or wood stocked with blued or matte barrels. Do they rust?? Sure, but its nothing a little elbow grease and a copper brush can't take out. Have I ever had one not fire a shell thats ready to go just because the gun wasn't "fancy"? Nope... never, and as long as they keep working, the outside appearance is about the last of my concerns. 8)


----------



## Kraken (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: What shotgun do you use?*



.45 said:


> Kraken said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, no love for the Remington 11-87? I've put my 11-87 through three seasons of abuse, rarely taking the time to clean it up during the season, dragging through the mud, never once even a hint of a jam or a misfire.
> ...


A few... :wink:


----------

